# Best mount for GoPro camera



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys been looking at the forum for a long time but just joined and this is my first thread!

Any suggestions on the best way to mount a GoPro for underwater videos? I've tried the gun mount and mounted to old bicycle helmet... only complaints with these two is I don't like to aim my loaded speargun at a dive buddy to get a video and the helmet has a lot of Styrofoam in it and it becomes very buoyant from 20 ft and up... I've heard of people using the plastic rock climbing helmets for mount, but was wondering were to get one? (online I guess) Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Working on a compilation video from my buddies and my dives from this summer and hopefully will post it soon.:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my Petzl helmet but, you can just get a $5 hardhat and put a chin strap on it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You can see mine on the 3rd page of this thread.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/sheepshead-shooting-gallery-video-12-15-a-104510/index3/


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I used just the head strap for about 50-60 dives with no problem. I just make sure to hang onto it when I splash. I've seen others lose theirs this way though, so I recently sewed on a chin strap. The only problem I realized after I was in the water, you have to take your regulator out to get the chin strap off to see the camera. Didn't really think that one through. Coolbluestreak's helmet has a buckle that you can un-clip to see that the camera is filming. Plus it will protect you from flying spears! :whistling:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I love my Petzl helmet but, you can just get a $5 hardhat and put a chin strap on it.


I went to the flea market in Navarre and picked up a hard hat for like $3 I think. I bought a strap out of the camping section at Wal-Mart and put that one, drilled some holes and put a mount on the front. Total cost was less than $10.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Climbing helmet is definitely the way the go. Only problem is they can be pretty pricey. I bought a fiberglass moped helmet from goodwill and modified it.. I think my total cost was around $10 as well.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

I just use the head strap with a thin wetsuit hood on top of it. Works great if you can stand wearing the hood. Definitely worth trying.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

I might add that the hood definitely felt good when hitting that thermocline last weekend. It was as cold as I've ever seen it in August. Must have been around 70 or so below 90'


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

The best way is to hold it in your hand. If you mount it on your head you need to leave it on. That makes for a nightmare come editing time. Do NOT fall/ jump out of the boat with its have someone hand it to you. I have already recovered 5 cameras because of this. Also, that is the Best way to flood it. I know a lot of people do this, but it's not if you are going to lose it. It's when will you lose it. I don't like it mounted on guns either cuz it's harder to change angles. I have my on a retractor so I can grab and extend or let go and it retracts out of the way. Good luck.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

*gopro mount*

z-gear makes a BCD shoulder strap mount that I'm going to get. house of scuba sells it 

daniel​


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

97ford150 said:


> z-gear makes a BCD shoulder strap mount that I'm going to get. house of scuba sells it daniel


That's pretty cool, not bad for $35 either. As much as I dislike getting bubbles in my video from my helmet mount, I like that the camera is facing in the direction that I'm looking while spearfishing. I think for my use, this would be a good mount for a second camera?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

markhsaltz said:


> Do NOT fall/ jump out of the boat with its have someone hand it to you. I have already recovered 5 cameras because of this. Also, that is the Best way to flood it. I know a lot of people do this,


Great advice Mark 
I use a helmet to keep the camera secure and the thick rubber bands from Mako Spearguns to keep the housing closed nice and tight. 90+dives with a gopro and haven't had a problem yet. I know if I used the head strap and never put another thought into it that my cameras would of been lost or flooded a long time ago.


----------



## Froggy98 (Jul 2, 2015)

coolbluestreak said:


> Great advice Mark
> I use a helmet to keep the camera secure and the thick rubber bands from Mako Spearguns to keep the housing closed nice and tight. 90+dives with a gopro and haven't had a problem yet. I know if I used the head strap and never put another thought into it that my cameras would of been lost or flooded a long time ago.


I use a handlebar mount and mount mine right next to my second stage. The camera is inverted so you have to invert it in the settings. It works really good and is always recording what i am looking at and never has bubbles. I will try to post a picture of the set up later


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggy98 (Jul 2, 2015)

This is my set up using the handlebar mount.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alabamaoutlaw (Jul 25, 2015)

I use the vest mount that is made for the go pro camera. It works great for me


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my <$5 GoPro mask mount for a mask that has a screw/bolt through the nose bridge.


----------

